# Does cultural pressure affect your prepping?



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Why is all the so-called "political correctness" being pushed? People and groups like United Nations, EU, Rockefeller, Bill Gates, Google, Facebook, YouTube, all are pro-LBGQ and all support the so-called same-sex "marriages". As soon as that (ssm) was approved, the whole bathroom thing happened. "Hate crimes" are threatening to destroy traditional churches as we lose our freedoms. How will we defend our churches?

Why? What's going on? Don't these leftists organizations see this destruction of the traditional family will also destroy our culture? Ten-year-old children are getting hormone blockers. How does the madness that's going on affect you as a prepper, or does it?


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

If you're politically correct you're viewed as being 'harmless', another snowflake if you will. Saw the trend in native NJ a long time ago, voted with my feet to a more sane place.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Of course they see destroying Churches in the US as destroying the Culture. That is the goal of the left. These people are not reasonable with a different opinion, they are out to destroy you and soul. What they want is not traditional nor is it Christian. Socialism must stand for uncontested to be the power. Everything for the state that we decide everything for you as it knows best. Once in that trap, there is no escape because the state will enforce its wishes with arms against a defenseless population.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't despair. It might look bad right now, but the church is resilient. Fifty years of Soviet occupation couldn't erase it from eastern europe.

Saint Nicholas with his assault weapon:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Annie said:


> Don't these leftists organizations see this destruction of the traditional family will also destroy our culture?


Our culture must be destroyed in order to render America irrelevant. Our lifestyle, our freedoms, our varied paths available to choose intellectually, professionally, as well as economically... these are unwelcome lights shining out to the world that globalists and socialists wish to snuff out. Without our America around, expectations worldwide will plummet.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

My conspiracy theory is deep. Hold on.

It is my view this is all Russia collusion. Now before you
laugh I mean it. It is my way out there opinion that a 
Russian think tank was formed after the SHTF in Russia.
When Reagan put them down, broke up their empire and
and seemingly won the cold war they changed tactics.

They have been on a mission ever since. They want to make
us rely on government. After all they rely on government. 
To accomplish this they need to destroy capitalism. Its a 
rooted evil in the eyes of the left and even some right. Church
very much gets in the way of government, and I think the 
LGBQ and gay marriage agenda is aimed at the churches. If
you have to bake them a cake I'll bet you have to marry them?
What happens to the mormon's when a gay couple demands to
be married in one of their temples? Law suit.

Also few realize the impact of the transgender actions against
our military. Do you even realize how many people we are talking
about? I would be no one here guesses even close. It is 
approaching 25,000 that have gone through or are in the military
now. How does that make us ready for a fight?

BLM = there were Russian efforts to promote their efforts right 
after the North Carolina church shooting. God Bless the people
of that church for not falling for it.

Russia aims to destroy America from within. Destroy the family.
Destroy the economic system (environmentalism is used as well
as the hate for wealthy people and corporations). Destroy the
church and indoctrinate in education.

They are on the verge of Victory. They just got Trumped!



Annie said:


> Why is all the so-called "political correctness" being pushed? People and groups like United Nations, EU, Rockefeller, Bill Gates, Google, Facebook, YouTube, all are pro-LBGQ and all support the so-called same-sex "marriages". As soon as that (ssm) was approved, the whole bathroom thing happened. "Hate crimes" are threatening to destroy traditional churches as we lose our freedoms. How will we defend our churches?
> 
> Why? What's going on? Don't these leftists organizations see this destruction of the traditional family will also destroy our culture? Ten-year-old children are getting hormone blockers. How does the madness that's going on affect you as a prepper, or does it?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Stockton said:


> My conspiracy theory is deep. Hold on.
> 
> It is my view this is all Russia collusion. Now before you
> laugh I mean it. It is my way out there opinion that a
> ...


Stockton, I don't know if I'd go that far really, but what I will say is that I wonder how the Communist Block went down so peacefully. How could it have happened? There was no major full scale war. Either it was a supernatural miracle or something to do with the NWO. What I'm saying is that there's just something that doesn't add up there.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Annie said:


> Why is all the so-called "political correctness" being pushed? People and groups like United Nations, EU, Rockefeller, Bill Gates, Google, Facebook, YouTube, all are pro-LBGQ and all support the so-called same-sex "marriages". As soon as that (ssm) was approved, the whole bathroom thing happened. "Hate crimes" are threatening to destroy traditional churches as we lose our freedoms. How will we defend our churches?
> 
> Why? What's going on? Don't these leftists organizations see this destruction of the traditional family will also destroy our culture? Ten-year-old children are getting hormone blockers. How does the madness that's going on affect you as a prepper, or does it?


It is all quite intentional with the goal of turning the U.S. into a communist state. The Communist 45 stated goals has publically been known since 1963.

The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No. Being PC is never given any thought in what action I take or how I think. I do not react to someone based on any cultural sensitivities. I will treat or react to each person based on how they act and nothing more . I don't give a rats tail what color your skin is, who you think your ancestor's were means nothing to me. If you want to think you are first nation go ahead and BS yourself for all I care. If when we meet the first thing you say is your are xxxxx nationality Any thing other than America , strike one. Don't tell me we was slaves, you are not that old. Second every people have been slaves at one or more points in time . I will judge you by the content of your character as I would expect you to do me. In case I was not clear, don't except me to shed one tear for what someone, that may have been some how related to you went through in the past. I don't care. 
"The the Communist Block went down so peacefully" Because they were flat ass broke. Their own military was selling everything they could out the back door.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

NO, cultural pressure doesn't effect anything in my little world.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"Does cultural pressure affect your prepping"? 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> "Does cultural pressure affect your prepping"?
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


So the viability of your church doesn't matter? It's totally fine for the government to (sometime in the future)come out in favour of hate crimes?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Chipper said:


> NO, cultural pressure doesn't effect anything in my little world.


Unfortunately, the big world has this unpleasant habit of colliding with our little world.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> .....
> "The the Communist Block went down so peacefully" Because they were flat ass broke. Their own military was selling everything they could out the back door.


Regardless, it went down via a series of telephone calls. Don't you find that unprecedented? That's never happened before, regardless of how broke a government may be. No, my gut tells me somehow there's just more to the story.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> So the viability of your church doesn't matter? It's totally fine for the government to (sometime in the future)come out in favour of hate crimes?


Sweet Annie,

I give not 1 shat what the "church" says. I long ago stopped caring and attending (regularly) any organized church. Too many of them have no clue and I refuse to be part of them. A few exceptions exist and I've watched some sermons from one of my hero's, @dwight55 I'd join and attend his church if it were near Slippy Lodge.

As far as the government coming out in favor of "hate crimes", well they already have. The government can and should go straight to hell.

I replied because I like and respect you Annie, but in reality, you already knew my answer now didn't you? :vs_smile:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Sweet Annie,
> 
> I give not 1 shat what the "church" says. I long ago stopped caring and attending (regularly) any organized church. Too many of them have no clue and I refuse to be part of them. A few exceptions exist and I've watched some sermons from one of my hero's, @dwight55 I'd join and attend his church if it were near Slippy Lodge.


If things keep going as they are, I'm placing my bet something like that may happen soon, not late.


> As far as the government coming out in favor of "hate crimes", well they already have. The government can and should go straight to hell.


If things keep on as they have in recent years, I think we'll see a lot of good pastors lose their churches. There are still good churches out there, it's not all a Potemkin village.



> ......but in reality, you already knew my answer now didn't you? :vs_smile:


Well, you never cease to surprise us, my friend! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'm Christian, RC specifically, so I'm none too worried about "my" church bending to a liberal agenda. I say "my" in quotes because in reality, I go straight to God and Jesus for my guidance, not any man of flesh and blood. Mind you, I respect men of the cloth and am fortunate to have one at the local Parish who I hold in great esteem BUT they don't set my agenda. Moreover, what/why/how would that impact anyone's prepping? Unless, of course, you're a Mormon where prepping is basically built in to their doctrine. Gotta love the Mormons for that!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> I'm Christian, RC specifically, so I'm none too worried about "my" church bending to a liberal agenda. I say "my" in quotes because in reality, I go straight to God and Jesus for my guidance, not any man of flesh and blood. Mind you, I respect men of the cloth and am fortunate to have one at the local Parish who I hold in great esteem BUT they don't set my agenda. Moreover, what/why/how would that impact anyone's prepping? Unless, of course, you're a Mormon where prepping is basically built in to their doctrine. Gotta love the Mormons for that!


I guess my concern is more along the lines of seeing people not doing anything to defend the traditional Christian faith. By not saying anything we're now at the point of employees being afraid they'll lose their jobs over disaproval of the LGBQ agenda. It's no longer "live and let live", as in you live your life as you see fit and I'll live mine (i.e. don't ask, don't tell). Now it's more like, not only do we have to accept alternative lifestyles, but now we had also better well approve of them or else be called "haters".

So I don't think this is something many of us are really prepared for. What will happen when traditional pastors are sued and churches have to fold because the pastor refused to marry a same sex couple? Will we hold services in our own homes?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie said:


> Regardless, it went down via a series of telephone calls. Don't you find that unprecedented? That's never happened before, regardless of how broke a government may be. No, my gut tells me somehow there's just more to the story.


 No it goes back to and old saying live to fight another day. They had nothing to work with it was a smart move on their part.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Annie said:


> Why is all the so-called "political correctness" being pushed? People and groups like United Nations, EU, Rockefeller, Bill Gates, Google, Facebook, YouTube, all are pro-LBGQ and all support the so-called same-sex "marriages". As soon as that (ssm) was approved, the whole bathroom thing happened. "Hate crimes" are threatening to destroy traditional churches as we lose our freedoms. How will we defend our churches?
> 
> Why? What's going on? Don't these leftists organizations see this destruction of the traditional family will also destroy our culture? Ten-year-old children are getting hormone blockers. How does the madness that's going on affect you as a prepper, or does it?


Quite simply the Bible says it will happen. It is just prophesy coming true. Unfortunately it is affecting a huge majority of the churches too. 
I tremble at the thought of the world my grandchildren are having to grow up in.



> Psalm 2 :1 Why do the heathen rage, and the people imagine a vain thing? 2 The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord, and against his anointed, saying, 3 Let us break their bands asunder, and cast away their cords from us. 4 He that sitteth in the heavens shall laugh: the Lord shall have them in derision. 5 Then shall he speak unto them in his wrath, and vex them in his sore displeasure.
> 
> Isaiah 5:20 Woe unto them that call evil good, and good evil; that put darkness for light, and light for darkness; that put bitter for sweet, and sweet for bitter! 21 Woe unto them that are wise in their own eyes, and prudent in their own sight!
> 
> Romans 1:21 Because that, when they knew God, they glorified him not as God, neither were thankful; but became vain in their imaginations, and their foolish heart was darkened. 22 Professing themselves to be wise, they became fools, 23 And changed the glory of the uncorruptible God into an image made like to corruptible man, and to birds, and fourfooted beasts, and creeping things. 24 Wherefore God also gave them up to uncleanness through the lusts of their own hearts, to dishonour their own bodies between themselves:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Those that have the real power have their plan, I have mine.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Stockton said:


> My conspiracy theory is deep. Hold on.
> 
> It is my view this is all Russia collusion. Now before you
> laugh I mean it. It is my way out there opinion that a
> ...


I believe you are on point with your theory. My only disagreement with it is the Communists started waaaay before the end of the Cold War. They were rooted out in the 40'-50's and decided to, as you said, change tactics. They went underground and started working from the shadows. They infiltrated and took over the education system, they were already in Hollywood and then they went into the government running candidates as Republicans who were actaully Liberal/marxists. That was the birth of the RINO.

They did get Trumped with the election but that only slowed them down. It has not defeated them. For that we will have to stay vigilant and continue to fight back.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> Quite simply the Bible says it will happen. It is just prophesy coming true. Unfortunately it is affecting a huge majority of the churches too.
> I tremble at the thought of the world my grandchildren are having to grow up in.


That's right. Me too. I'm concerned for my children and their future children. I guess what I'm getting at is how do Christians prepare to go back to the catacombs?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Just sit back and enjoy the ride my Little Lovely's, it's all okay and going according to the plan.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nope.... It doesn't affect me at all. Besides, political correctness is not a culture, It's more of a snowflake madness. I could care less what other people think, I will prep for myself, some friends and family.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Annie said:


> Why is all the so-called "political correctness" being pushed? People and groups like United Nations, EU, Rockefeller, Bill Gates, Google, Facebook, YouTube, all are pro-LBGQ and all support the so-called same-sex "marriages". As soon as that (ssm) was approved, the whole bathroom thing happened. "Hate crimes" are threatening to destroy traditional churches as we lose our freedoms. How will we defend our churches?
> 
> Why? What's going on? Don't these leftists organizations see this destruction of the traditional family will also destroy our culture? Ten-year-old children are getting hormone blockers. How does the madness that's going on affect you as a prepper, or does it?


How does gay marriage affect you?

I support gay marriage. It's not my business what someone else does in this case as it is not hurting anyone else. Lewd public acts on the other hand are unacceptable whatever the preference may be.

I don't accept gay marriage out of political correctness. I believe it is a genetic defect in nature seeing how a species must procreate to exist. The genetic defect in the psychology of the subject in this particular instance does not mean they are in the wrong. They are not in the wrong simply because they are two consensual adults who are affecting each other and no one else.

As far as the bathroom situation is concerned....I do not think it is appropriate for these people to be in opposite sex bathrooms. My reasoning is it harms other people. Transgender people are causing clear emotional distress to others. They are forcing people who don't agree with their lifestyle to be a part of it however little the interaction is.

Prepping for encountering political correctness...I try my best to toughen my skin so I don't let PC advocates bother me. Coming at someone calm with logic and facts let's you maintain a equal or superior footing in any discussion.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> How does gay marriage affect you?
> 
> I support gay marriage. It's not my business what someone else does in this case as it is not hurting anyone else. Lewd public acts on the other hand are unacceptable whatever the preference may be.
> 
> ...


Hi Rag, just asking, but isn't your avatar some kind of symbol for witchcraft?

Anyway, to your question, How does gay "marriage" affect me? What affects the Body of Christ affects us all. I hope we can keep it from affecting our conservative churches, and especially our clergy. It already affects small mom and pop businesses in the private sector when certain militant individuals decide to do them in and destroy their livelihood. Veil makers, cake bakers, photographers, people who do wedding receptions and the like. These people (not all gays), go for the jugular and they want to take down anyone who doesn't want to be part of, or approve of their lifestyle. I'd like that stopped. It's that simple. These people have an axe to grind and they don't just want to be tolerated, they want to take down anyone who doesn't approve of them. How is that a free society? It isn't, it's tieranny.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

@Annie What you seem to forget is Book of Revelation. The US is not a player in the end times. The only conclusion I can come to is that we have been taken out or rendered irrelevant. Regardless we do not participate. If we were still a major power we would be in the game. But there is no mention of us at all. So we are either gone or reduced to an insignificant country.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Annie said:


> Hi Rag, just asking, but isn't your avatar some kind of symbol for witchcraft?
> 
> Anyway, to your question, How does gay "marriage" affect me? What affects the Body of Christ affects us all. I hope we can keep it from affecting our conservative churches, and especially our clergy. It already affects small mom and pop businesses in the private sector when certain militant individuals decide to do them in and destroy their livelihood. Veil makers, cake bakers, photographers, people who do wedding receptions and the like. These people (not all gays), go for the jugular and they want to take down anyone who doesn't want to be part of, or approve of their lifestyle. I'd like that stopped. It's that simple. These people have an axe to grind and they don't just want to be tolerated, they want to take down anyone who doesn't approve of them. How is that a free society? It isn't, it's tieranny.
> 
> View attachment 74017


I too dislike those who force their beliefs onto others. I get where you are coming from.

The symbol is used by modern witches yes. It is the three drinking horns of Odin. A rune telling the story of how Odin obtained the "mead of poetry".


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> It is all quite intentional with the goal of turning the U.S. into a communist state. The Communist 45 stated goals has publically been known since 1963.
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals


That is true but from decades ago. I don't think Russia of today is the same, and Putin isn't Stalin.
The Globalists are pushing Russia into corners. Remember that Putin is the one who urged us not to give up our guns and is appalled that we are allowing our Christian heritage to be erased.
I think we need to focus on who is our greatest enemy. The Globalists.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> That is true but from decades ago. I don't think Russia of today is the same, and Putin isn't Stalin.
> The Globalists are pushing Russia into corners. Remember that Putin is the one who urged us not to give up our guns and is appalled that we are allowing our Christian heritage to be erased.
> I think we need to focus on who is our greatest enemy. The Globalists.


I was not trying to put Russia as the boogeyman, as Communism is it's own independent evil that will look to infect any source. In the 50's and 60's those evil powers that be, recognized that the U.S.A. was the supreme world power and renewed their efforts to take it over. In my opinion, we are currently in the 3rd attempt by the Communists to take over the U.S. First time in the early 1900's with Woodrow Wilson as the first communist POTUS, second during the 60's into early 70's and now with a very noticeable uptick in effort right around the time that Barry came into office. The commies were repelled for the most part the first two times, but it will be tougher to get them to back off this time. You will know that they are backing off when Dems start to publically revert back toward center in policy.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

inceptor said:


> @Annie What you seem to forget is Book of Revelation. The US is not a player in the end times. The only conclusion I can come to is that we have been taken out or rendered irrelevant. Regardless we do not participate. If we were still a major power we would be in the game. But there is no mention of us at all. So we are either gone or reduced to an insignificant country.


One of the saints was playing chess. It was time for recreation. Someone asked him, "What would you do if Christ returned today?" The saint said, "I'd keep playing chess." The other guy said "Why?", the saint said, "Because this is what He'd be expecting me to do when He shows up."

Mother Teresa said, "God doesn't expect us to be successful, he only expects us to be faithful."


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> One of the saints was playing chess. It was time for recreation. Someone asked him, "What would you do if Christ returned today?" The saint said, "I'd keep playing chess." The other guy said "Why?", the saint said, "Because this is what He'd be expecting me to do when He shows up."
> 
> Mother Teresa said, "God doesn't expect us to be successful, he only expects us to be faithful."


Bumper sticker:









The thing is we have fallen. This used to be a God fearing country. But that has changed. Even people on this board are easily offended by Christianity. God has been banned from many places in this country and is still under attack.

After 9/11 Billy Graham's daughter was asked how God let this happen. To paraphrase her: God is a gentleman. If you tell Him you don't want Him around He will stay away.

That's not the exact quote but I've gotta get ready for work and didn't have the time to research.

I believe by the time of the end, we will no longer be a major player. EMP, war, civil war, pick your poison. It's gonna happen. All we can do is prepare for what is coming.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A couple of sayings come to mind....

"These are the good ole days"

"What was once revolution, is now institution"

These don't in any way mean that I am lackadaisical in my opinions of how things are changing for the worse. I'm as pissed as anyone...more than most probably.

With that said, the only real memories I have are what things were like when I was growing up and how they have changed in the years leading to today.

I can't go back to 1938 when my Dad was 20 and relate to how he felt about changes throughout his life.

He couldn't go back to 1898 when his dad was 20 and figure out how his dad (my grandfather) felt about all the changes.

I know my Dad didn't like a lot of the change he saw happening just as I'm certain his father didn't also.

I have a 4 1/2 year old grand-niece. With no kids of my own, she is the only young person close enough that I have to wonder or worry about.

I'm saddened by the fact that she won't enjoy some of the things I did and had when I was her age but I have given up worrying about it.

Unless her young years are marred by some sort of apocalyptic event growing up....she will mature surrounded by what is considered normal for the times. She won't "long for my good ole days" because she wasn't alive during them...just as my Dad or Grandfather weren't for the years before their births. When she turns 63, she will probably have the same discussions we have about how great things were in 2018. 

So much that we find disturbing, she will find normal.

Again, it doesn't mean I like or agree with it. It just means that that is the way it is and always has been.

The big difference is....we have access to national and international information with the push of a computer key.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Robie and @inceptor I think I know what you mean. I understand that we're fallen and we can't turn back the clock to a simpler time. What my question is really, is how to prepare for this stuff, beyond the usual bean, bullets, and band-aids (and I'll add prayers), is there anything else? Should the various churches be doing anything? You look at the church in many parts of the world and you see Christians being slaughtered. Oh, sadly it's coming. I wonder if the Mormons have a plan.

Persecuted & Forgotten? - A Report on Christians Oppressed for their Faith 2015-2017

N TERMS OF the numbers of people involved, the gravity of the crimes committed and their impact, it is clear Report on Persecutionthat the persecution of Christians is today worse than at any time in history. Not only are Christians more persecuted than any other faith group, but ever-increasing numbers are experiencing the very worst forms of persecution. It is in this context that the Report concludes that in 12 of the 13 countries reviewed, the situation for Christians was worse in overall terms in the period 2015-17 than within the preceding two years.

More here.


----------

